#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-18
<TARKO> hola 
<TARKO> alguien que me ayude
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-19
<luisra> si hola
<ubuntero> Hola, entro para solicitar una orientación
<luisra> hola amigos
<ubuntero> ls -l
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-20
<jaselt> hola
<jaselt> ayuda
<luisfull> si hola
<luisfull> usted podria ayudarme
<luisfull> a conectar mis dos pc para compartir internet y archivos
<luisra> no entiendo nada
<luisra> menejo solo el español
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-21
<TATAN> Señores necesito una ayudita
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-22
<novatoenlinux> hola, alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-24
<campuzpc> Hola 
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<campuzpc> Muy buenas tardes
<Argantonio> Hola
<Argantonio> Saluton, ĉu vi estas esperantisto?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-16
<CristhianEchever> hola?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-17
<Jacksonlinux> Buenaas
<Jacksonlinux> ?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-18
<kdpv182> hola
<SergioMeneses> entonces don andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<andresmujica> nada dandole
<andresmujica> una pregunta ud sabe poruqe a fernando giraldo no le aprobaron la membresia a uco ??
<andresmujica> ya le pego el link
<andresmujica> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-January/027065.html
<DanielF> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a ver
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, como vamos!
<SergioMeneses> que cesar no puede venir porq tiene clase
<andresmujica> DanielF: quiubo.  ya se hizo ubuntu member?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica,raro tiene los requisitos
<SergioMeneses> no se
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: no sabe lo de fernando ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no
<SergioMeneses> aunq mire el email y tiene los requisitos
<SergioMeneses> raro
<JHOSMAN> No esta en la lista
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members#active
<andresmujica> pareciera que nunca aplico... hizo todo menos aplicar...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol
<SergioMeneses> con  razon
<SergioMeneses> yo he tratado de mover lo q puedo
<andresmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> pero la verdad es q time--
<andresmujica> ya vamos en 74
<andresmujica> la ultima vez que vimos estabamos en 82
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, le figuro ser el moderador :D
<andresmujica>  a ver eme 5 min organizo agenda
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: cual es su launchpad ?
<JHOSMAN> asi mi nombre
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/~jhosman
<andresmujica> k raro en el loco directory no aparecen actualizados los miembros del team...
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/407/detail/
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos
<andresmujica> que otro tema falta
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica> bueno vamos revisando todo
<andresmujica> Revision TODO
<JHOSMAN> La farra
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<JHOSMAN> de lanzamiento no?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: esta en eventos ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pregunta
<JHOSMAN> ha =)
<SergioMeneses> ya se actualizo lo del Coc
<linaporras> buenas noches
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip, como que ya definieron la ultima version segun parece
<andresmujica> hola linaporras
<JoseGutierrez> hi linaporras
<JHOSMAN> Hula lina
<linaporras> wow estan todos :o
<andresmujica> Las ultimas tareas registradas son de la reunion de Enero 24, despues de eso creo que hubo una reunion (si mal no estoy) y esta seria la siguiente...
<andresmujica> es decir capamos 2 reuniones, cierto?
<andresmujica> hmm mentiras, la hubo 3 mas despues de enero 24...
<linaporras> si, jhsoman conectado esperando, aveces me conecte yo....y sergio.todo.honguito
<JHOSMAN> si a la ultima no vino nadie ¬¬ se fueron todos a ver a manu chau!! y no invitaron!
<linaporras> jajajajajajJ
<JHOSMAN> Pero too bien! se les tiene en cuenta!
<andresmujica> venga pero cuantas capamos 2 o 3 ?  para saber que fechas faltan por registrar las tareas (o quedaron faltando mejor dicho -conociendonos-)
<linaporras> mmmmm eso ya murio....
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad que yo siempre miraba el calendario del sitio web y nunca aparecia programado ninguna reunion por eso no tenia conocimiento si habian o no
<andresmujica> reuniones debimos haber tenido febrero7, 21, marzo 6, 20 y abril 3 que fue semana santa
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si ya esta publicado
<linaporras> si ven esta decoordnado con el de google ue manda notificacion cada semana
<SergioMeneses> por hay vi algo q ud posteo
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: aparte de que viaje justo en dos semanas de reunion me pasaba lo mismo, habian invitado a un tal andres.mujica@gmail.com  y no a mi :' (  igual no importa... lo que quiero es saber si falta alguna reunion por documetnar
<andresmujica> entonces FOCUS... la pregutna es de esas 5 fechas...
<andresmujica> eliminando semana santa
<linaporras> nup, ps la de hace 15 dias que fue Sergio, Jhosman y yotas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no hay nada
<SergioMeneses> no nos reunimos
<andresmujica> de esas 4 fechas despues del 24 de enero en mi cabeza tengo que hicimos al menos las reunions de febrero..
<andresmujica> malo malo una
<andresmujica> o ni una ??
<linaporras> pero no dejamos nada pendiente sino revisamos como iban las tareas
<linaporras> bueno ya agenda
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ni una
<JHOSMAN> sigan..
<SergioMeneses> nada
<andresmujica> linaporras:  ya esta la agenda
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/407/detail/
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces del TODO solo esta
<andresmujica> Tarea3: Utilizar Redes Sociales Libres como identi.ca para comunicar Informacion de Ubuntu y de nuestra Comunidad     Resp: TODOS
<andresmujica> eso ya esta
<linaporras> si
<andresmujica> y mas con el enlace de twitter y miembros oficiales
<andresmujica> lo unico es tener en cuenta el !UbuntuCo para que salga a identi.ca cierto JHOSMAN ?
<JHOSMAN> si
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica>  Tarea4: Gestinar participacion de Ubuntu Colombia en el Flisol Bogota     Resp: linaporras / Liliana
<JHOSMAN> se les pide a los members UCO q incluyan el Tag !UbuntuCO
<andresmujica> el siguiente punto es ese lo discutimos alli
<andresmujica> (lo de flisol)
<linaporras> eso esta andando
<andresmujica>  Tarea1: generar el listado de los ubuntu member y la lista de karma del team.      Resp: andresmujica
<linaporras> necesitamos es gente pal flisol cadn delaria
<JHOSMAN> Mujica una pregunta
<JHOSMAN> con respecto al flisol
<andresmujica> eso graves porque cambiaron la API de launchpad y el k hizo el script nunca respondio
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu Colombia que dará de material para los eventos?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: si quiere flisol lo discutimos en el next punto de la afenda
<linaporras> osea fail
<JHOSMAN> con respecto a la gente del FLisol Candelaria hay hago SPAM pero no se la gente si siga el SPAM o on...
<JHOSMAN> no se como quieran..
<andresmujica> sip linaporras ...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: ahorita lo charlamos
<andresmujica> a ver
<andresmujica>  Tarea2: generar la wiki del FLISOL 2012     Resp: SergioMeneses
<linaporras> un punto en la agenda para el nodo de bta mesh
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DONE
<andresmujica> eso ya esta ya se hizo
<andresmujica> linaporras: metelo.. super importante se me pasaba
<andresmujica> y mete entre los puntos lo del server de uco
<andresmujica> para la mesh
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica>  Tarea3: Generar el inventario y mirar como integrarlo con la wiki     Resp: DanielF
<andresmujica> eso ya esta hecho pero no lo hemos usado...
<andresmujica> como que no estamos convencidos...
<linaporras> mete tu todo xq estiy desde mi cel en transmi jejeje
<andresmujica> esta en remojo
<andresmujica> pero la tarea esta hecha...
<andresmujica> linaporras: ok ya lo meto
<andresmujica> o SergioMeneses me ayuda metiendo ese item pls
<andresmujica>  Tarea4: Armar la wiki e invitación para la fiesta de lanzamiento 12.04     Resp: SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> esa tarea tiene punto aparte entonces ahora la discutimos.
<JHOSMAN> Otro punto q me acorde el dominio www.ubuntu-co.org
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: vale...
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> entonces vamos al 2do punto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, meter q ?
<andresmujica> Status Flisoles
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: fresh yap
<darkhole> Buenas noches, perdon por la demora...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<darkhole> Estaba haciendo un diseño de un pendon , lol
<JHOSMAN> hi Juian!
<andresmujica> darkhole:  super !!! :)
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> respecto a flisoles
<andresmujica> organicemos los puntos
<darkhole> Me demore como 30 min, jeje.. pero cre que falta algo..
<andresmujica> 1.-  status de participacion uco en organizacion flisoles
<andresmujica> 2.- participacion de uco en flisoles ciudades remotas
<linaporras> juliaaaaan!!!! volviste
<linaporras> kbogota.si, candelaria no
<andresmujica> 3- participacion uco en flisol candelaria y flisol bogota
<linaporras> no se demas.ciudades
 * SergioMeneses saluda a darkhole 
<andresmujica> 4- material de uco a enviar a flisoles locales
<andresmujica> entonces linaporras que nos cuentas del primer punto
<linaporras> uyyyy oca coordinar.el stand
<linaporras> pues.jhosman y yo.hemos.estado.muy endientes de la.ganizacion del flisol bogota
<linaporras> ya estamos.ultimando.detalles
<linaporras> pero en.el.flisol.candelaria si.graves
<JHOSMAN> Pues si
<andresmujica> sip, eso se ha visto la verdad me parece super chevere la energia que le han metido, creo que se ha visto y a pesar de los comentarios sarcasticos que afloran por la lista (grgrgrgrgr)  la labor hecha ha sido muy fuerte...
<JHOSMAN> lo mismo no he visto actividad o solicitudes del flisol candelaria
<JHOSMAN> solo lo que enviaron por la lista que lo he difundido pero de hay no he visto mas
<JHOSMAN> la Wiki de ellos segun veo no tiene ni organizadores... hay un "relajo" en eso (yo lo veo asi)
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: sip, del flisol candelaria pues esta como grave... yo envie el correo a la lista de candelaria y bogota y el unico que me respondio fue jhosman entonces pues quede como en las mismas...
<andresmujica> lo unico es que al otro dia hicieron las convocatorias y pues bueno
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<andresmujica> ya no se siente uno como tan perdido..
<JHOSMAN> pues si les escribi eso para q se pusieran pilas pero pues no se...
<darkhole> Eso he leido tambien...
<andresmujica> pero bueno.
<andresmujica> igual como comunidad UCO considero (y creo que ya lo hemos hablado) que debemos ir a candelaria ese sabado
<JHOSMAN> si claro!
<JHOSMAN> por mi modo no puedo me voy para Giardot
<andresmujica> algun usuario o interesado en ubuntu colombia llegara
<andresmujica> segun vi en la lista, Tec. Edwin Garzon va a ir  .....  :/
<andresmujica> yo voy a ir por la mañana pero solo puedo estar hasta las 11am
<linaporras> plop Garzon.... pero si yo puedo voy
<andresmujica> y me preocupa es el pendon y el mantel del stand porque no abria a quien dejarselo
<linaporras> yo hablo el.do mingo con Forigua a ver como participamos ahi
<andresmujica> y las donaciones que se consigan ese dia
<linaporras> ademas que pa esa fecha ya esta la nueva version de uco
<linaporras> para el estand mecesitamos cds
<linaporras> muuuchos
<linaporras> hacemos vaca?
<DanielF> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Mujica con respecto a los CD¿s de la 12.04 llegan?
<andresmujica> pues Forigua no creo que cuente mucho la verdad.... es decir, el va a ir pero como bogota mesh, no creo que ayude en el stand de uco o nada por el estilo
<JHOSMAN> POr que de 11.10 hay muchos
<JHOSMAN> la idea es salir primer de esos
<JHOSMAN> no considero la vaca para los CD's
<JHOSMAN> por q hay muchos
<DanielF> que pena aun ando en la oficina
<andresmujica> no se JHOSMAN no creo.. en la tienda oficial dicen que comienzan a despachar el 4 de mayo, pero la preorder se monto hace como 15 dias
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: yo creo que igual toca quemar
<andresmujica> de la SFD sobraron como 80 cds virgenes.. si mal no estoy
<JHOSMAN> Pues ... no se digo eso CD's hay ...
<andresmujica> toca es quemarl esos
<linaporras> para.candelaria necesitamos.unos 500 y para el.otro mas.muuchos mas si los.hay?
<andresmujica> linaporras:  500 cds ?? nooooo
<andresmujica> graves
<andresmujica> lejos
<andresmujica> tocaria comprar 500 cds virgenes
<linaporras> y hablo.con Diego porque sabe.como.estan organizados los.de.candelaria
<andresmujica> y quemar...
<andresmujica> porque los originales nos toca distribuirlos en los flisoles locales con miembros uco..
<andresmujica> y de los originales quedan como 300 que tiene JHOSMAN reservados para eso
<linaporras> si por eso la vaca es para quemar
<andresmujica> y si son 6 flisoles remotos, pues sobrarian 120 para candelaria y bogota
<linaporras> x wso
<andresmujica> bueno entonces la tarea es quemar cds para flisoles bogota
<linaporras> toca quemar y con la jueva version
<linaporras> como vamos a hacer.eso?
<linaporras> aja y comprar los cds
<JHOSMAN> a como sale cada CD?
<andresmujica> en el SFD lo que se hizo es que en una sala que tenia como 20 computadores se pusieron a quemar cds...
<linaporras> toca.con una burn machine en serie jejeje
<linaporras> sip
<andresmujica> linaporras: en el aula de una universidad ...
<linaporras> pero es que n vamos a tener el kismo.tiempo en bogita
<andresmujica> para el 28 de abril toca usar 11.10
<linaporras> no es en recreacion y deporte y el.otro.no se
<linaporras> ahhh mmm ps en la mia no se puede
<andresmujica> para el 5 de mayo se tendria como un dia para quemar...
<JHOSMAN> mmm vengan y alguien no sabe si la gente de #PirateBay de la Av Jimenez hace eso? ellos tienen esas multiplicadoras!
<linaporras> mmmm lanzan 26
<JHOSMAN> ellos ponen los CD's tambien y les salen mucho mas baratos!
<linaporras> mmm pero toca pagar
<linaporras> mmm toca.cptizar
<linaporras> y mirar.como hacemos la vaca
<JHOSMAN> ps se le compran los CD's  y cuadrar con ellos
<JHOSMAN> pienso**
<linaporras> mmmmm cotiza tarea para jhosman
<andresmujica> hagamos lo siguiente, lina envia un correo a la lista diciendo que se necesitan quemar 500 cds para repartir en flisol candelaria y flisol bogota y que se necesita alguien que tenga como hacerlo. se me ocurre
<linaporras> :)
<linaporras> ok
<linaporras> y jhosman ctiz&
<linaporras> para tener plan b
<andresmujica> los 500 cds se consiguen cerca a unilago, no se a cuanto pero creo que la paca de 100 sale por $40k...
<linaporras> es q es carito
<linaporras> osea 500
<linaporras> carinoso jejejejejeej daria 200000
<linaporras> bueno qedamos asi
<linaporras> siguiente punto
<andresmujica> TAREA1:  Enviar correo a la lista indicando que se requiere quemar 500 CDs para flisol candelaria y bogota, para lo cual se necesita 1.  plata y 2. voluntarios que los quemen.  RESP:  linaporras
<SergioMeneses> o0
<linaporras> ok
<darkhole> Y la palata pa los cds?
<darkhole> * plata
<linaporras> vaca y.gente que.done
<darkhole> Listo, yo aporto ;)
<linaporras> yo.dono unapaca
<andresmujica> TAREA2:  Averiguar con los quemadores del centro cuanto cobran por hacer los 500 cds con sus supermaquinas de pirateria RESP:  JHOSMAN
<darkhole> Primero coticemos y ahi veremos...
<andresmujica> ya tengo el precio.
<andresmujica> para el SFD
<andresmujica> 160 CDS salieron por $60k
<linaporras> ehhhhhh
<linaporras> listo pues
<andresmujica> ok
<linaporras> ohhh que bueno
<andresmujica> 2
<linaporras> esperemos.si.jhosman.consigue mas economia
<andresmujica> participacion de uco en flisoles ciudades remotas
<JHOSMAN> voy a averiguar a ver...
<linaporras> y si hay volunyarios para la quemada
<andresmujica> hoy envie un correo a la lista con lo que aparece en la wiki de uco sobre flisoles
<linaporras> mmmm no.se.como ira medallo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo diligencie ya la wiki de cucuta
<SergioMeneses> pero espero que los otros miembros q hay de uco aqui manden el email
<JHOSMAN> Este sabado tendre reunion con la gende de instalacion en Bogota
<SergioMeneses> :P
<JHOSMAN> para cuadrar en el FlisolBogota
<andresmujica> van como 6 ciudades remotas
<linaporras> biennn!!!
<andresmujica> en medellin yo veo a fernando giraldo super interesado, hizo un hacklab a ppios de año a estado puyando para el flisol
<andresmujica> pero no se..
<JHOSMAN> #PreguntaTecnica
<linaporras> mmmm
<andresmujica> veo como si estuvieran desconectados entre ellos...
<JHOSMAN> el presupuesto para los 500CD's de cuanto es?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: virgenes valen $190k.
<JHOSMAN> el total
<andresmujica> si nos cobran $250k diria que es buen negocio
<JHOSMAN> haaa bn
<linaporras> hay que mirar como apoyar a los.chicos.de medellin
<andresmujica> el hecho es que por lo menos registrados aparecen medellin, cali, villavo, cucuta, cartagena y bogota
<andresmujica> pero falta
<andresmujica> bucaramanga que esta anotada pero en blanco
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> ellos como q no van a hacer
<JoseGutierrez> si cali ya esta confirmado incluso cuenta con apoyo de compañeros de la comunidad que desean participar pero que vienen desde palmira ya hasta hicieron un formato de asisitencia para el flisol... y gestionaron fotografo y todo
<SergioMeneses> o no en la fecha
<andresmujica> ibague que he visto que el pilo de alla esta trabajando en eso
<andresmujica> y otro que se me escapa
<linaporras> mmmm hay que contactar a la gente
<linaporras> de alla
<andresmujica> uno de un tal danielf
<andresmujica> de tirardot
<andresmujica> linaporras:  yo envie el correo hoy con el listado y anunciando el envio del material.. si con eso no despiertan pues no se con que...
<linaporras> para ver como ayudamos, desde aca al menos
<linaporras> jajajajajaj daniel
<linaporras> mmm ps.sip
<JHOSMAN> A Daniel le levo CD's
<linaporras> bien!!!!
<andresmujica> alguno de uds sabe de algun otro flisol en el que vayan a participar miembros oficiales de uco ???? diferente a los nombrados???
<linaporras> nop
<JHOSMAN> now
<andresmujica> ok..
<JoseGutierrez> no
<andresmujica> ok
<darkhole> no
<andresmujica> sobre eso creo que no quedaria tarea pendiente entonces... bueno si.. la de danielf de registrar su flisol
<linaporras> hay que puyarlo
<linaporras> sigueinte punto
<andresmujica> TAREA3:  Registrar flisol girardot RESP.  DANIELF
<andresmujica> respecto a  participacion uco en flisol candelaria y flisol bogota en que quedamos entonces ....
<linaporras> bogota listo
<linaporras> necwsitamos organizar la gente del stand
<linaporras> y yap
<linaporras> candelaria pendiente
<andresmujica> sip, bogota no me preocupa la verdad, me preocupa es candelaria....
<andresmujica> pero bueno y en bogota quien esta inscrito para el stand???
<linaporras> el domingo cuadrariamos eso
<linaporras> hay varios
<JHOSMAN> Ya confirmo cuantos del Stand #FlisolBogota hay
<linaporras> jhosman envio formukario
<linaporras> y ps pie.so que hay que llamar a liliana pa q nos apoye eso
<JHOSMAN> Hay 4 personas que no son miembros
<JHOSMAN> + Julian Alarcon
<JHOSMAN> Nelson Dario Florez Ceron
<JHOSMAN> William Rodríguez
<JHOSMAN> Juan Sebastián
<JHOSMAN> Nicolas
<linaporras> creo yo
<JHOSMAN> no no creo
<linaporras> pues necesitamos gente para eso
<JHOSMAN> por q ella entro como organizadora del FLISOL
<JHOSMAN> pero se quedo atras no se q paso
<linaporras> mmmm sip
<linaporras> por eso
<linaporras> no imporya
<linaporras> en el stand en un solo dia es mas facil q nos.apoye
<linaporras> necesitamos alguin con.disponibikidad.ese.dia qie coordine eso
<linaporras> mujica???
<andresmujica> nop
<linaporras> darkhole
<darkhole> Mmm...
<darkhole> Listo, pa el 5 de Mayo
<andresmujica> linaporras:  y JHOSMAN son los organizadores de la participacion de uco en flisol
<andresmujica> es
<darkhole> Mmm, esperen les confirmo..
<JHOSMAN> Si Julian Alarcon me confirmo q el estaba
<JHOSMAN> en el Stand
<linaporras> sip
<darkhole> Listo, si no hay problema para esos dias
<linaporras> pero necesitamos apoyo con el sltiplicarnos si notand xq m
<andresmujica> quueee ????
<linaporras> ush q pena se fue feo
<andresmujica> sitiplicarnos ???
<andresmujica> notand ????
<JHOSMAN> ???
<linaporras> digo que necesitamos.un buen apoyo en eso
<linaporras> darkhole va todo el.dia?
<darkhole> Sip, todo el dia, no problem
<linaporras> ash voy en el alimentador de pie
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<linaporras> ah ya
<linaporras> solionado
<darkhole> Puedo hacer un parentesis?
<andresmujica> linaporras:  :)  que pecao
<andresmujica> darkhole: adelante
<linaporras> candelaria pido espa el doingo para tener detallescio hasa
<darkhole> Pendon...
<linaporras> sip
<darkhole> Tengo 2 opciones, una conservadora, el mismo pendond, con el nombre de la ciudad a la derecha y la pag web, el problema es que se ve muy cargado de letras
<darkhole> segunda, el pendond con el logo de cuadro (no el del pendon), y a la derecha el nombre de la ciudad, la pag web, y un pequeño simbolo que describa a la ciudad..
<andresmujica> chevere...
<andresmujica> muy dificil poner foto para que miremos de una vez?
<darkhole> Por ej, medellin son lomas, entonces son dos lomas contrazo caligrafico de inkscape
<linaporras> toca hacer volantes
<darkhole> Mmm, si quieren sigamos y les muestro en min.
<andresmujica> oki
<linaporras> yo.pedi apoyo en el flisol a ver si si
<linaporras> pero.no han dicho nada
<andresmujica> linaporras: sip. es verdad.
<andresmujica> pero espera
<JHOSMAN> Lina
<andresmujica> stand en flisolcandelaria
<JHOSMAN> es probable que el sabado nos entregen material
<andresmujica> que vamos a hacer ???
<JHOSMAN> pero la imprenta distrital... nada xP
<linaporras> descomexiin por.10 minutos
<JHOSMAN> @AndresMujica
<linaporras> ok
<linaporras> si algo urg me llaman
<linaporras> sip
<JHOSMAN> los del Stand pues quienes van a ir primero q todo
<JHOSMAN> ellos q organicen stand
 * SergioMeneses volvi
<andresmujica> yo voy a ir temprano para llevar el pendon y llevar el mantel y llevar el material (si hay alguien que se responsabilice) pero solo puedo estar hasta las 11am
<andresmujica> igual en idrd
<andresmujica> pin ?
<andresmujica> ping?
<linaporras> tisi
<linaporras> juluan se responsabiliza
<linaporras> y pues me pareve que uo indagare para saber si hay o no hay volantes
<andresmujica> darkhole: pero ud puede estar los dos dias? no es muy pesado ???
<darkhole> No, solo puedo el 5
<andresmujica> ahh
<andresmujica> osea que graves el 28
<SergioMeneses> eso de los dos dias es confuzo :S
<andresmujica> sip SergioMeneses pero creo que nada podemos hacer :/
<andresmujica> linaporras:  tu el 28 vas a estar??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no hay lio... lo decia como algo personal
<JHOSMAN> amm daniel no estaba aqui a qhora se fue?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip, es una chanda.. pero en din...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: se desconecto...  ni idea
<andresmujica> bueno chicos
<andresmujica> entonces que hacemos con flisol candelaria.. no hay quien vaya según parece..  me parece que lina o jhosman ya habian enviado un mail a la lista pidiendo gente para el stand de uco en candelaria????
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, daniel zorro dijo que queria volver a colaborar
<SergioMeneses> segun recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> o eso lei por hay
<andresmujica> ya mire...
<darkhole> Yo podria ir, pero no todo el dia, estoy de soporte ese fin de semana.
<Linaporras2> mm yo tengo que cuadrar a ver que, ahora si desde un pc jeje
<andresmujica> solo hay un hilo sobre el apoyo al stand de idrd
<JHOSMAN> mmm otra cosa!, vean hay muchas personas q nos siguen a nosotros...
<JHOSMAN> pero no he visto el SPAM por parte de varios aqui sobre los eventos Flisol
<JHOSMAN> solo se mueve la cuenta de FB y TW + IdentiCa pero nada mas..
<JHOSMAN> hay q mover las cuentas personales para el #Flisol
<Linaporras2> mmm mira para el 28 yo pienso que podemos convocar pero necesitamos saber bien detalles del evento, entonces yo creo que eso el domingo lo logro, y mando mail
<andresmujica> vale Linaporras2 esntonces averiguas y armas el hilo pidiendo el apoyo para el stand a ver que logramos
<Linaporras2> oks
<andresmujica> y jhosman cierre el hilo que abrio del stand para idrd indicando entonces como queda organizado y quienes van a estar
<andresmujica> para que la gente no se confunda
<Linaporras2> y el diseño de los volantes si darkhole
<andresmujica> mas de lo que estamos todos
<andresmujica> :)
<Linaporras2> al fin mandaron enlace para ver
<andresmujica> entonces queda
<Linaporras2> jajajja
<darkhole> Huy peren...
<Linaporras2> jajajaj
<JHOSMAN> ammm falta algo? tengo q salir de urgencia!
<Linaporras2> pues ashhh di que si
<Linaporras2> jejejjeje
<andresmujica> TAREA4:  Averiguar como es lo del stand en #FlisolCandelaria y enviar correo a la lista solicitando gente para ese dia RESP:  Linaporras2
<Linaporras2> darkhole porfiis
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  lo unico es de los cds originales que tiene
<andresmujica> necesito que nos encontremos para que me ayude a armar los paquetes para enviar...
<darkhole> Volantes para el flisol??? Pero de UbuntuCo o del FLisol???
<Linaporras2> de uco para stand
<Linaporras2> ejjeje
<andresmujica> y con Linaporras2 tambien si se puede
<darkhole> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<SergioMeneses> saben quien nos ayudaria con eso
<SergioMeneses> cesar
<SergioMeneses> el es bueno haciendo diseños
<darkhole> Alguien tiene el diseño de alguno de los anteriores?
<SergioMeneses> el hizo el del jam
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, en spread.ubuntu no?
<JHOSMAN> Andres este sabado puede ir a la virgilio?
<andresmujica> TAREA5:  Cerrar el hilo Invitación para apoyar en el stand del FLISoL Bogotá- 5 de mayo  indicando quienes quedaron inscritos para hacerse cargo del stand de UCO en #FlisolBogota RESP: JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:   a que horas ???
<Linaporras2> mmmmm pues el volante anterior lo tenia Diego
<JHOSMAN> a las 4 - 5 PM si quiere
<JHOSMAN> Amm el Stand del Flisol Bogota q necesita de ello?
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: yo sobre ese monte el del SFD.. con un pequeño error (se me olvido poner la pagina web :'(
<JHOSMAN> hay 4 personas inscritas + Julian Alarcon
<Linaporras2> Tarea 6: organizar stand y particiaicon flisol candelaria reso linaporras
<Linaporras2> jaajajja
<Linaporras2> ps sería trabajr sobre eso
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: no puedo a esa hora.
<Linaporras2> aunque yo creo que darkhole puede inspirarse y hacer algo teso
<JHOSMAN> a q hora?
<Linaporras2> ejjeje
<Linaporras2> porfa andrew coloca la tarea 6
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  la idea es que responda ese hilo diciendo que para el 5 de mayo quedaron inscritos tales y tales personas para estar en el stand que por favor se encuentren a tal hora, etc, etc.  es como para dejar claro quienes van a estar y en que horarios para que quede claro como sera el stand de uco en #FlisolBogota y no se enrede con candelaria
<darkhole> Listo, yo me encargo, pero me ayudaria si tuvieran un diseño, no para calcarlo sino para tener una base
<JHOSMAN> haaa si si
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: ya lo hice es la tarea 4, pero ya ponfo esa tarea6 para que no haya lugar a dudas
<JHOSMAN> eso lo hago una semana antes de !
<andresmujica> TAREA6 organizar stand y particiaicon flisol candelaria resp Linaporras2
<andresmujica> TAREA7:  Hacer un diseño play para el volante de UCO en los flisoles RESP:  darkhole
<andresmujica> listo
<Linaporras2> ANDRES enviale el diseño anteriro a darkhole
<Linaporras2> jjeje
<andresmujica> ultimo punto de flisoles
<Linaporras2> diseño play
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: sip ya mismo lo hago darkhole
<Linaporras2> ok
<andresmujica> respecto a cesar que ayude con los diseños es valido, pero el hombre no es facilmente ubicable (se parece a mi) yo le iba a decir a el de los pendones para no molestar a darkhole con eso pero no hubo opcion :/
<JHOSMAN> Adios!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el problema es q tenia clase hoy
<SergioMeneses> pero yo me hablo con el
<andresmujica> 4- material de uco a enviar a flisoles locales
<SergioMeneses> cuando lo veo on
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> ya llego el conference pack
<Linaporras2> :o
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> Reserve una gorra para FOrigua
<JHOSMAN> xP
<andresmujica> y la idea es repartirlo entre los flisoles
<andresmujica> el mail que envie a la lista hoy
<andresmujica> o mejor dicho
<andresmujica> el hilo que resucite hoy
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, solo enviaron 1?
<andresmujica> iniciado por SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-April/028074.html
<andresmujica> puse lo que se va a mandar a cada flisol
<andresmujica> sip SergioMeneses  solo mandaron uno :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la camisa entonces es de uco o de ubuntu?
<andresmujica> igual le insisti bastante para que me mandaran 2 y en definitva que no se podia.  igual queda la esperanza que llegue porque supuestamente lo habian enviado hace como 3 semanas y  nunca llego, hablando con ellos volvieron a mandar otro el viernes pasado y ese si llego hoy, entonces cabe la posibilidad de que haya uno perdido en el correo y que eventualmente llegue
<andresmujica> la idea es mandar lo siguiente
<andresmujica>  - 30 cds Ubuntu - 1 pendón Ubuntu Colombia - 1 camiseta Ubuntu Colombia - 5 Botonos Ubuntu Colombia - 5 lanyards (lazo para el cuello) - 2 Botones originales Ubuntu - 3 Hojas de stickers originales Ubuntu
<andresmujica> los cds ubuntu salen de los que tiene jhosman
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, perfecto
<andresmujica> el pendon de UCO es el que esta diseñando darkhole y que la idea es mandar a imprimir donde dice forigua
<SergioMeneses> me parece una buena distribucion
<darkhole> Bien :)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ++
<Linaporras2> bueno y todo eso vaca?
<andresmujica> la camiseta de uco la intente sacar DONADA a tiendageek a cambio del uso de la imagen de Ubuntu y de UCO pero pues cerrados a la banda lo unico que logre es que la dejaran mas barata.. supuestamente $10k menos que precio publico es decir a $15k.  igual no me han vuelto a responder para cuando me entregan las camisas les pedi 10
<andresmujica> 5 botones de UCO que tambien vienen de tiendageek a menos k alguno sepa donde hacerlos bien baratos y los mandamos a hacer nosotros
<andresmujica> 5 lacitos para el cuello que vienen del conference pack
<andresmujica> 2 botones originales que vienes del conference pack
<andresmujica> y 3 hojas originales que vienen del mismo sitio.
<andresmujica> en plata estamos hablando de
<darkhole> Bueno, pa empezar, necesito el nombre de las ciudades confirmadas, pa no rebanarme los cesos con un monton de ciudades...
<darkhole> Asi para saber si el Conference Pak nos alcanza
<andresmujica> medellin, cali, villavo, cucuta, cartagena
<andresmujica> y girardot
<andresmujica> confiando en danielf
<andresmujica> medellin, cali, villavo, cucuta, cartagena y girardot
<darkhole> bogota, jeje
<andresmujica> darkhole:  sip, la distribucion la hice justo con las cantidades que enviaron, entonces esta dividido para que apoyemos hasta 10 flisoles
<andresmujica> jeje sip, bogota.. no se si hacer para nosotros otro pendon.. ud dira.
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> volviendo al tema de plata
<andresmujica> pendon $40k
<andresmujica> camiseta $15k
<andresmujica> boton $5k
<andresmujica> es decir que cada paquete sale por
<andresmujica> hmm
<SergioMeneses> sumele algo de impuestos no?
<andresmujica> tengo confusion con el precio del boton de uco...
<andresmujica> pero son como $65k cada paquete.
<Linaporras2> mmm y que esa vaca la hacen los organizadores de cada ciudad?
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, aja
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Linaporras2> ah ufff
<SergioMeneses> pero estamos entregando material de calidad
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  del conference pack enviaron factura por $99k sin embargo no cobraron, aparentemente por lo que decia que era material demo y la factura venia en ceros, pero falta ver si en estos dias me cobran
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<Linaporras2> mmm
<darkhole> Jaja pues no pgue, jejeje..
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, lol
<JoseGutierrez> Lol
<andresmujica> aunque lo dudo porque usualmente cobran de una.  en el peor escenario habria que sacar $100k para el conference pack. pero hasta el momento creo que salio gratis.   A DIFERENCIA DE LOS CDS QUE CADA ENVION SALE POR $70K  y ya he pagado como 4 :/
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> ahora volviendo al tema de la plata
<andresmujica> la idea es que necesitamos donaciones
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero es q no son donaciones
<Linaporras2> :o
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo q vale el material
<SergioMeneses> nosotros somos un medio para tramitarlo
<SergioMeneses> el que quiera q lo pague
<SergioMeneses> por eso no voy tramitar esta vez el material de cucuta
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Linaporras2> :o
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> igual para poder hacer eso se necesitan $360k
<andresmujica> de los cuales
<andresmujica> con donaciones en bogota
<andresmujica> se recuperan facilmente entre $100k y $150k
<andresmujica> mas cercano a los $150k
<andresmujica> que fue lo que se recogio en SFD...
<JoseGutierrez> pero creo que la gente al tratarse de material original en cuantpo a los Cds van a diferir mucho pues en estos tiempos todos andan anciosos de explorar con 12.04... y como dice SergioMeneses quien quiere obtener un material original que pague y asi reunimos tambien para suplir gastos
<andresmujica> en SFD se recogieron $130K exactamente
<andresmujica> pidiendo de $2k en donaciones
<andresmujica> si pedimos de $3k a $5k podemos cubrir el gasto de todo.
<darkhole> Pequeño parentesis si no les molesta.
<andresmujica> adelante darkhole
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hagale
<darkhole> Propuesta 1: http://ubuntuone.com/6F954lzuvpEqLEXTA8un0H
<darkhole> Propuesta 2: http://ubuntuone.com/6F954lzuvpEqLEXTA8un0H
<darkhole> Para los pendones
<andresmujica> salieron igualiticos
<darkhole> Me tome la libertad: GIrardot: http://ubuntuone.com/2zHWL0eEZcIViEyTP4fmLt
<SergioMeneses> yo los veo iguales darkhole
<darkhole> BOgota: http://ubuntuone.com/2eM9wLrNO6op32V8wPqCcJ
<darkhole> Que hueva...
<SergioMeneses> o0
<Linaporras2> +1 x el de girardot
<darkhole> Opcion 1: http://ubuntuone.com/6tTzpMUWg4yfJoRME8UQjD
<andresmujica> los trazos se los invento o son logos existentes de las ciudades?
<darkhole> Inventados
<andresmujica> y cucuta como seria
<andresmujica> mejor dicho
<andresmujica> muestrelos todos
<darkhole> Mmm....
<Linaporras2> man tan teso
<SergioMeneses> o0ç
<Linaporras2> ash andres
<Linaporras2> dejelo que diseñe
<Linaporras2> todo
<SergioMeneses> jaja andresmujica con lo q sale
<darkhole> Me toca ver, solo he hecho 3
<Linaporras2> sss
<andresmujica> :)
<darkhole> Bogota: http://ubuntuone.com/2eM9wLrNO6op32V8wPqCcJ
 * SergioMeneses se imagina a andresmujica pegandole a darkhole con un latigo: trabaja!!
<andresmujica> sabian uds que la mejor forma de tener una reunion es que todos esten parados ???
<darkhole> (me explotan, me explotaaan!! jajajaja)
<darkhole> Sip, si sabia
<Linaporras2> parados reunion
<Linaporras2> jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no le entiendo
<Linaporras2> ushhh latigo jajaja
<darkhole> (Bueno, mejorando las palabras, ... que todos esten de pie)
<andresmujica> eso
<andresmujica> jejej
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> sigo sin entender
<SergioMeneses> yo ando en una silla
<darkhole> Busque, jeje...
<andresmujica> que en la reunion la gente no este sentada sino de pie
<darkhole> Bueno, ya es su opinion..
<Linaporras2> que asi q no se duermen
<darkhole> Por ejemplo, que tan necesaria es la pag. web en el pendon?
<andresmujica> asi quieren salir rapido y son eficientes y no se duermen etc etc
<SergioMeneses> mmmm....
<Linaporras2> estrategias gerenciales by mujica
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso depende de las personas
<andresmujica> darkhole: creo que sip porque eso nos falto la otra vez
<Linaporras2> muy necesaria pienso yo
<darkhole> Bueno, espero sus opiniones, si quieren mejor en privado pa no distraer...
<andresmujica> pense en poner el twitter  pero habiamos dicho que la pagina debia centrar todo y ser puerta de acceso a los otros medios entonces de pronto solo con la pagina cubrimos
<darkhole> Y terminar la reunion-
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro :D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, estan excelente todos!
<SergioMeneses> para q
<andresmujica> darkhole: lo unico que no estoy seguro de los diseños es la ciudad en diagonal... pero respeto la creatividad del diseñador :)
<Linaporras2> mmm yo pienso que mm el logo del face y el tqitter y el identica y el g+
<Linaporras2> pero solo logos
<Linaporras2> para que los buquen en la oagina
<darkhole> Mmm, toca ver, yo soy minimalista.
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: puede ser.. con la pagina y los logos peques...
<Linaporras2> estan geniales los diseño de darkhole
<darkhole> Pero veo a ver que tal quedan...
<andresmujica> o los logos en outline
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: +1 estan super darkhole
<darkhole> explique outline
<SergioMeneses> pero si en la pagina esta todo no?
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> darkhole:  el bordeado sin color de relleno
<darkhole> Outline= Detras del pendon??? LOL
<andresmujica> como la insinuacion del logo ...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, loooooooool
<darkhole> Si, eso pense, dejeme le hecho cabeza un rato..
<andresmujica> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/outline-tran.2.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/&h=323&w=264&sz=14&tbnid=E-hSZHghulyC8M:&tbnh=91&tbnw=74&zoom=1&docid=G0RidOsLh_UUzM&sa=X&ei=uz2OT965B4j2gAeM2piqAQ&ved=0CEAQ9QEwAw&dur=345
<darkhole> Sigamos sigamos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tabla
<andresmujica> bueno volviendo al tema de $$$
<Linaporras2> si en la pagina esta todo pero con los logos infromamos que tenemos todo eso
<Linaporras2> jajajja
<andresmujica> y viendo el diseño de darkhole el tamaño del pendon puede ser facilmente la mitad por lo que puede ser incluso mas barato
<Linaporras2> que ponga fondo blanco
<SergioMeneses> entre menos tinta se gaste mas baratos :D
<andresmujica> el hecho es que por lo pronto yo voy a poner la plata para poder hacer eso, si de cucuta SergioMeneses ayuda para que ellos consignen pues buenisimo y de cali JoseGutierrez dijo que el consignaba y por la lista danielf tambien dijo que el consignaba entonces entre esos tres podriamos conseguir casi la mitad y yo pongo el resto
<andresmujica> con el objetivo de poder mandar eso el lunes a mas tardar
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero porq no cobrar directamente
<darkhole> Si, me parece, resco que tambien aporto algo ahi...
<SergioMeneses> es q el material lo vamos a mandar a hacer
<andresmujica> mandando las camisetas de uco y los pendones de uco creo que estariamos dando una muy buena identidad a todos los miembros de uco en el pais que participaron en el flisol
<SergioMeneses> no es regalado
<SergioMeneses> a bueno es mi opinion
<Linaporras2> pues si toca conseguir fondos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  si si le entiendo. y tengo hasta la argumentacion en pro y en contra porque estuve pensando mucho  en eso pero la verdad no me acuerdo porque lo plantee asi. hay una razon poderosa que no me acuerdo
<andresmujica> hahahaha
<SergioMeneses> porque si esta bien yo pido material... pero no quiero donar
<Linaporras2> xq es que asi si como graves
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pensaste con el corazon y no con la razon
<darkhole> Por cierto, ahora si pido la palabra de un asunto que me inquieta
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  de una pero tendra mal karma
<andresmujica> hahahaha
<Linaporras2> ajajjajaj sergio sumerce ya dijo que cucta no pide nada
<SergioMeneses> huy copyrigth a esa frase!!!
<SergioMeneses> ley lleras
<darkhole> lol
<andresmujica> darkhole: adelante
<darkhole> Detalles detalles...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si?
<darkhole> Si estamos diseñando pendones por ciudades, eso creara un ambiente de delegacion/division
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ++
<SergioMeneses> yo pensaba q el diseño era global
<darkhole> No es que sea malo, pero ese es un paso para iniciar la division por regiones?
<andresmujica> hacer un diseño unico para todos ???  tambien es valido
<andresmujica> yo no pensaria en division
<darkhole> La solicitud de andres fue, por ciudades
<andresmujica> pensaria en empoderamiento
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> por eso mismo
<andresmujica> porque necesitamos empoderar a la gente
<andresmujica> de todas las ciudades incluyendo bogota
<darkhole> Si no le veo nada de malo, solo que como uds son los del concilio, uds sabran que se viene con esto...
<andresmujica> darkhole: que se viene
<darkhole> La gente dira "Soy de Ubuntu Girardot", no "Ubuntu Colombia".. que no es malo, y estaba pensado desde hace varios años...
<Linaporras2> ash pero ahi esta el co
<Linaporras2> la pagina direcciona a uco
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, pero darkhole tiene razon
<darkhole> Si claro, pero lo que digo es que es el inicio.... es un paso simbolico.
<SergioMeneses> es mejor uno standar
<andresmujica> una pregunta
<andresmujica> que paso con ubuntu cali?  cabul es que se llama?
<darkhole> Jajaja (Centralismo vs Feudalismo)
<darkhole> Eso desaparecio
<darkhole> Cabuntu se llamaba..
<SergioMeneses> cabul xD
<darkhole> Bueno, solo les queria dejar esa inquietud...
<JoseGutierrez> cabuntu si es un grupo de usuarios de ubuntu aca en la ciudad pero estan reperdidos
<andresmujica> otro punto a favor de un diseño unificado es que de pronto al de medellin/cucuta/tirardot/cali, etc no le gusta el logosimbolo que monte darkhole para su ciudad
<Linaporras2> mmm pues
<Linaporras2> jajajajjajaja
<darkhole> Por eso es bueno decidir de una vez...
<andresmujica> yo lo pense por empoderamiento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Linaporras2 JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez yo voy por el diseño unificado
<SergioMeneses> me parece mucho mejor
<Linaporras2> pues yo diria que foto a todos los pendones juntos antes del envio
<Linaporras2> y listo que vova colombia
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, el problema es q pereriamos tiempo
<andresmujica> pues votemos
<SergioMeneses> estamos a 15 dias
<SergioMeneses> menos
 * SergioMeneses mira el calendario
<andresmujica> quien vota por diseño unificado
<JoseGutierrez> yo me a voy por el diseño unificado
<SergioMeneses> +1 diseño unificado
<darkhole> No tengo voto...
<Linaporras2> no tengo voto (pero x ciudades)
<SergioMeneses> listo dos contra andresmujica
<Linaporras2> na  rosca, ya ganaron son 2 de 3
<andresmujica> hahahah
<Linaporras2> roosca rosca
<Linaporras2> mmm pero unificado como quedaria
<andresmujica> pero espere
 * SergioMeneses la choca con JoseGutierrez 
<andresmujica> no entiendo el voto de linaporras
<andresmujica> esperaba un empate
<andresmujica> heheheh
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> pero Linaporras2 no es del concilio aun
<andresmujica> ahhhhh
<andresmujica> claro
<Linaporras2> pues que no tengo voto
<Linaporras2> jajajajja
<andresmujica> hahahahahaha
<andresmujica> es un empate simbolico
<darkhole> Unificado, seria mas sencillo sin simbolos ni nada solo agregar cosas que hacen falta en el actual (pagina web, e iconos de sitios, me parece bien)
<JoseGutierrez> :) pues si hay quie pensar en que somods la representacion de la comunidad ubuntu en colombia no localmente
<Linaporras2> por eso coloque no tengo voto pero mi opinion es..
<andresmujica> vale
<darkhole> QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andresmujica> unificado con los logos de las redes sociales en las que estamos queda super
<darkhole> Bueno ya ponganse las pilas, decidan tambien lo del concilio.. ya es como hora..
<Linaporras2> uy no se va a paerder el diseño de Juliancho
<Linaporras2> na
<Linaporras2> en serio me parece bonito que la gente se apropie de su ciudad
<darkhole> jajaja, fresca, algo hago en los volantes...
<Linaporras2> jajaj
 * SergioMeneses piensa en que se debe modificar el concilio... o7
<Linaporras2> ps en mi opinion te habia quedado super bonitooo
<andresmujica> (23:17:40) darkhole: Unificado, seria mas sencillo sin simbolos ni nada solo agregar cosas que hacen falta en el actual (pagina web, e iconos de sitios, me parece bien)   << -- entonces quedamos en esto, cierto ??
<Linaporras2> lastimosamente si
 * andresmujica piensa que todos debemos renunciar apenas se realice la renovacion como team oficial :)
<Linaporras2> una idea
<darkhole> Listo, 1 solo pendon, pa mañana a medio dia lo tengo. espero, a mas tardar mañana en la noche
<andresmujica> listo darkhole
<andresmujica> ESPEREN
<andresmujica> Cerremos temas
<Linaporras2> porque no usamos eso diseño de jkulian con la ciudad en la wiki
<Linaporras2> o algo asi
<andresmujica> y en otros discutimos esa joyita
<JoseGutierrez> ok darkhole
<Linaporras2> oh un collage asi con las ciudades
<darkhole> Puede ser...
<Linaporras2> ps digo pa q no se pierda el diseño de Julian, (ta bonitooooo)
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: lo malo de eso es que el pendon queda como bloqueado para usos futuros... me refiero si en un prox evento participan mas ciudades de las que quedaron actualmente queda groguis
<Linaporras2> Y para la proxima solicito que Jhosman y yo tengamos al menos un voto entre los dos, porque tenemos tareas aisgndas, y de voticos nada
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que Linaporras2 y JHOSMAN son miembros honorarios del concilio
<Linaporras2> no pues es que es en memoeria de este año
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, darkhole pero el collage saldria mas caro
<Linaporras2> Julian le puede poner 2012 y listo
<SergioMeneses> mas diseño es mas dinero
<Linaporras2> no pero
<Linaporras2> collage de foto
<Linaporras2> osea de imagen no de impreso
<Linaporras2> porque ya el impreso es un diseño unificado
<SergioMeneses> no no Linaporras2 sin el 2012
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: nooo sin año...  la idea es que el pendon sirva de aqui en adelante en cada ciudad y lo puedan usar y usar y usar
<SergioMeneses> para q sirva para varios eventos
<Linaporras2> aunque seria  bacano
<SergioMeneses> algo que dure
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> q se pueda usar el sfd y demas
<SergioMeneses> no?
<Linaporras2> ash y aun asi no le quieren dejar la ciudad
<Linaporras2> naaaaaaa
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: esa es la razon por la cual la $$ sale de aqui.  para entregar algo que dure
<Linaporras2> bueno siguiente
<andresmujica>                                   Eventos Ubuntu                                  - Sergio Meneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<andresmujica> fiesta de lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> yo?
<andresmujica> aham
<andresmujica> tarea4 de la ultima reunion registrada
<Linaporras2> jajjaa
<SergioMeneses> la encargada de la fiesta no era Linaporras2 ?
<darkhole> Opinion: El 2011 fue de fiestas, el 2012 debe ser de trabajo y menos fiestas (o mejor, igual de fiestas pero mas trabajo!)
<Linaporras2> esa la tenia yo
<Linaporras2> jajajajjaja
<Linaporras2> pues como le dije a Sergio
<Linaporras2> a mi me aprecia una buena ciudad villavo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pero si trabajos reeeeeesto
<Linaporras2> pero nadie respondio
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el evento http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<Linaporras2> por lo cual, mi propuesta es hacer un hacklab el 12 de mayo, (esto xq ahorita estamos en flisoles) e ir a comer pizza en Viva la Pizza ubicada en el restrepo, pero van a ver la calidad de pizza
<SergioMeneses> lo armamos hace como un mes sino estoy mal
<Linaporras2> y la otra opcion sería hacerlo este domingo, pero ya dije yo que en mi casa no hay espacio y no tengo más tiempo...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN  a mi me gusto esa idea de Linaporras2
<SergioMeneses> la del hacklab y se lo comente
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> esa tarea era de SergioMeneses asi quedo en el TODO pero bueno...    la verdad me parece bien la idea de ir a villavo...
 * JoseGutierrez jose los invita a tomar guaro en Cali :) }
<SergioMeneses> es muy bueno porq es tanto como productivo como fiestejo
<andresmujica> bueno
<darkhole> Si es buena!
<andresmujica> Linaporras2:  recapitula las propuestas
<andresmujica> creo que habia varias con cosas interesantes para que no todo sea diversion y si haya mas trabajo
<andresmujica> :)
<Linaporras2> pues es que la 1, que ya no la quiero hacer es celebrar en villavo, pero en la lista no dieron respuesta.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: oiga no hay nada de latinoamerica programado
<Linaporras2> y la 2 que si me comprometo es que sea en bogotá con un hacklab apoyado por mujica con pizza despues de eso
<andresmujica> ahh pero apoyado por mujica
<andresmujica> y como es eso
<Linaporras2> y podemos poner dentro de la celerbacion el punto mesh del dpmingo
<Linaporras2> pero offcourse
<Linaporras2> jejejeje ps usted es el sensei
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si q fail...
<Linaporras2> para que haga un tallercito de 12.04  y alguito mas ese dia
<Linaporras2> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias envio correo
 * JoseGutierrez yo celebrare la llegada de 12.04 a mi manera Wasss!!!
 * SergioMeneses apunta
<Linaporras2> y pues ya le escribi a cano para el espacio en hackbo pero no he recibido respuesta creo
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, pero cuando seria el del hacklab?
<andresmujica> es que los domingos hackbo no esta abierto
<Linaporras2> 12 de mayo
<SergioMeneses> osea hacklab + pizza + include(uco)
<Linaporras2> ese es un sabado
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, si pero q dia
<SergioMeneses> xD
<andresmujica> acuerdense lo que paso la otra vez que SergioMeneses se puso bravo y todo
<Linaporras2> si esa es mi propuesta
<Linaporras2> 12 de mayo hacklab + pizza + el que se embriague
<andresmujica> bueno ya nos pasamos 1hr adicional de reunion....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, w?
<andresmujica> que deberiamos durar 1 hora y vmoas 2 hras SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, por mi no hay lio
<andresmujica> pero bueno con la falta de reuniones esta ok
<darkhole> Muchachos madrugo, se cuidan.
<SergioMeneses> esta es productiva
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, huy yo igual
<SergioMeneses> espere
<darkhole> Gusto volver a "leerlos", lol
<SergioMeneses> venga la reaprovacion del team es este añoç
<SergioMeneses> ¿?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<darkhole> Nos vemos!
<Linaporras2> julian ehh duermete
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  segun mis cuentas sip
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ?
<Linaporras2> :o
<andresmujica> chao darkhole gracias!
<Linaporras2> y que hay que hacer
<Linaporras2> ?
<Linaporras2> que tal mujica falta a varias reuniones y ahora se queja de tiempo
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: que estes lista para recibirnos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez Linaporras2 fresco yo tramito eso
<SergioMeneses> pero si hay algo
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: yo oooooooo ??????
<SergioMeneses> bueno reaprovamos y q hacemos?
<andresmujica> siempre estuve de espiritu :)
<andresmujica> pere SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> cerremos el tema del release party/hacklab
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<andresmujica> yo diria que aprobado lo de Linaporras2
<Linaporras2> entonces que dicen? 12 de mayo x el tema de flisoles
<andresmujica> pero yo tengo el lio que no creo poder estar por la tarde... de pronto al puro final
<Linaporras2> na
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, +1 pero no podemos dejar el haclab para finales de mayo?
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: sip despues de flisoles
<Linaporras2> como asi
<SergioMeneses> para yo poder ir
<Linaporras2> mmm pues movamos la fecha
<Linaporras2> mas si tu bienes
<Linaporras2> vienes
<andresmujica> eso SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> seria super bueno
<JoseGutierrez> +1 LinaPorras
<SergioMeneses> aja
<andresmujica> y asi hay un fin de semana de descanso despues de flisol
<JHOSMAN> Pizza?
<andresmujica> ha
<JHOSMAN> =( no no aguanta
<Linaporras2> entonces 19 de mayo o 26 de mayo
<SergioMeneses> si porq tengo q subir a presentar un examen y de paso visito amigos
<andresmujica> ahi si aparece
<Linaporras2> jajaj  Jhosman se quiere ir a tomar
<JHOSMAN> now
<SergioMeneses> el 26
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<JHOSMAN> pizza me la como en cualqueir lado
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: entonces que propone que comamos
<Linaporras2> ash esa es buena
<andresmujica> o hagamos
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, yo igual pero la compañia es diferente
<Linaporras2> no pues cualquier cosa la puede hacer con cualqueira y donde quiera
<JHOSMAN> Que tal entonces si bueno hacemos un HackLab
<JHOSMAN> pero mmm para salir de la rutina de la carne
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, llego tarde pelao
<JHOSMAN> hacemos Hambergesas
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> nosotros mismos...
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> :okay:
<Linaporras2> na p'ero que ya ibamos para la aprobacion y ustred viene a alborotar todo
<JHOSMAN> pero pizza no aguanta!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, noooooo yo cocino aqui para ir a cocinar alla
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Linaporras2> no ps las hamburguesas no tiene carne jajajjajaja
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> es peirodico!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<Linaporras2> ash en la pizzeria venden lasagna y demas
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: esa es chevere... llevar los ingredientes ponerlos en una mesa y cada uno va armando su burguer
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, si
<JHOSMAN> si si mejor!
<JHOSMAN> sale hasta mas barato (creo)
<JHOSMAN> y al gusto!
<SergioMeneses> bueno el plan q sea pero no quiten el hacklab
<Linaporras2> bueno y en donde en el hackbo
<SergioMeneses> asi sea cheetos
<Linaporras2> limpiaran ustedes el desorden
<JHOSMAN> jajaja :yaoming: :siclaro: xP jajaja @LinaPorras
 * JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN le gustan las hamburguesas vegetarianas XD
<JHOSMAN> como sean =)
<Linaporras2> a mi pues me parece la cosa amena, pero me gusta mas la pizza, es que en serio la hacen re deli
<SergioMeneses> pues vamos a un sitio q vendan de todo
<Linaporras2> bueno ademas que hacer ahmburguesas toca comprar ls ingredientes
<SergioMeneses> y cada quien mira q come
<SergioMeneses> listo
<Linaporras2> en lo otro solo es vaca
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: en esa parte si es mas practico
<Linaporras2> ashh es que ya les tengo el lugar y es rebueno
<Linaporras2> pero no hay hamburguesas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo como lo q sea...
<Linaporras2> sino pizza y lasagna
<Linaporras2> jejej
<JHOSMAN> bueno xO ya me voy q tengo q madrugar =( 4 horas de sueño
<JHOSMAN> xP
<andresmujica> y una cosa es organizar un asado y otra cosa es organizar un hacklab entonces se nos complica el tema
<Linaporras2> bueno yo insisto en la pizza
<JHOSMAN> Yo insisto en Hambuerger :P
<Linaporras2> jaja pizza
<Linaporras2> jaja
<Linaporras2> bueno votemos jajaj
<Linaporras2> digo voten
<JHOSMAN> ya saben mi voto xauu
<andresmujica> ese dia les presentare mi famoso sandwich de pizza.
<Linaporras2> jhosman no tenemos voto jajaja
<Linaporras2> bueno jose, sergio y andres voten
<andresmujica> bueno por lo pronto ya quedo definido el evento entonces
<Linaporras2> entonces fecha
<Linaporras2> oigaaaan
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, ?
<Linaporras2> 19 o 26
<SergioMeneses> el 26
<SergioMeneses> para ir a la fija
<Linaporras2> todo sea por sergio
<andresmujica> TAREA7: Organizar hacklab y fiesta de lanzamiento simultanea para el 26/05/12 en hackbo comiendo pizza RESP: Linaporras2
<Linaporras2> 26
<andresmujica> uich Linaporras2 tiene muchas tareas
<andresmujica>  :/
<Linaporras2> jajajajjaaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q Linaporras2 se acostumbre para cuado sea administradora
<Linaporras2> si ves y ni medio voto
<Linaporras2> que tal
<Linaporras2> jajaja :o
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> asi se empieza
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> venga andresmujica la reaproval
<Linaporras2> andres pero tu separa el espacio para el hacklab
 * andresmujica sera que me estan leyendo el pensamiento?
<Linaporras2> osea para que lo dictes
<andresmujica> hahaha
<Linaporras2> y sergio ya que vienes
<Linaporras2> una charlita de algo que qieras asi cheveritooo
 * JoseGutierrez Jose tiene una Duda.... se continuan con los proyectos de u-co? en especial con documentacion SergioMeneses???
<andresmujica> imposible que de 1300 en la lista y 2000 en redes sociales no salga alguien para dictar un hacklab
<Linaporras2> y hacemos una joranda de instalacion
<Linaporras2> y salio ehhh yupiiiii
<Linaporras2> pero si ud es el patrón!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andresmujica> hmmm
<andresmujica> yo tengo un candidato para que haga un hacklab
<Linaporras2> ave maria pero si nos va a sacar el cuerpo hagale
<Linaporras2> siguiente tema
<andresmujica> le voy a decir
<andresmujica> es interesante
<Linaporras2> se le tiene en cuenta
<Linaporras2> oks
<andresmujica> el quiere hacer uno de streaming con ubuntu
<Linaporras2> eos lo cuadramos luego
<andresmujica> algo asi..
<Linaporras2> siguiente tema
<andresmujica> vale
<andresmujica> TAREA8;   Conseguir quien dicte un hacklab llamativo o dictar uno para el 26/05/12 RESP: andresmujica
<Linaporras2> (me regalan el enlace de las tareas porfa)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<Linaporras2> eso eso
<andresmujica> pues chicos
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez Linaporras2 la fecha de expiracion del team: 2012-07-23
<Linaporras2> tarea 9 dictar charla en hacklab sergiomeneses
<Linaporras2> jeje
<andresmujica> NOS QUEDAn 3 tareas
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/407/detail/
 * SergioMeneses runs
<Linaporras2> :ooo
<andresmujica> perdon 3 temas
<andresmujica> OTROS
<andresmujica> NODO UCO
<Linaporras2> por eso y que hay que hacer Sergio?
<andresmujica> y DOMInIO
<andresmujica> en OTROS...
<andresmujica> reaproval...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<andresmujica> ok, es decir que para agosto tenemos la reunion de reapproval
<Linaporras2> bueno entonces en orden nodo
<andresmujica> yo diria que a pesar de todo y todo hemos hecho un buen trabajo, o al menos algo hemos hecho y podemos mostrar
<Linaporras2> bueno ya yo puse la antena y las cosas para el nodo
<andresmujica> Linaporras2:  espera un SEC pls
<Linaporras2> falta el compu que dona mujica
<Linaporras2> y lo que vayamos a hacer con eso
<Linaporras2> ok
<Linaporras2> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<andresmujica> quizas la falla mas garrafal que hay es que yo ( andresmujica ) no he hecho los reportes mensuales pero es cuestion de ponerme al dia con eso antes de la fecha
<andresmujica> y con lo que adelanto SergioMeneses del reporte del 2011 podemos construir el wiki del reaproval facilmente
<andresmujica> entonces creo que trabajo se ha adelantado en parte.
<andresmujica> no se SergioMeneses comparandonos (nada odioso) contra otros loco team como nos vea
<andresmujica> intentando ser mas objetivo que yo :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, fresco
<SergioMeneses> mire la verdad
<SergioMeneses> tenemos todo para la reaproval
<SergioMeneses> a decir verdad somos el mejor team latino
<SergioMeneses> o en e top5
<SergioMeneses> solo q nos dispersamos mucho
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a la wiki del reporte anual
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> hay esta mas de la mitad del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> pero como sabran yo no puedo ayudar en nada
<Linaporras2> tarea como 9 para mujica que la complete jejeje
<SergioMeneses> porq soy del concilio de comunidades locales
<andresmujica> hmmm.. algo que si me preocupa es la disminucion de miembros oficiales....  sobre eso debemos hacer algo.
<SergioMeneses> asi q no debe aparecer mi nombre por hay
<SergioMeneses> salvo como referencia
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  de acuerdo... se genera un conflicto de interes en esa parte.
<Linaporras2> mmm
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja de hecho no tendre voto o al menos no lo haria efectivo
<Linaporras2> pues eso
<Linaporras2> mm en el hacklab+
<Linaporras2> de lanzamiento
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  de acuerdo..
<Linaporras2> pedirle a la gente y formar con ellos el coc
<Linaporras2> y todo eso
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: sip.. igual la tarea la genero de una vez
<SergioMeneses> una seria q en el hcklab nos reunieramos para generar ese proceso
<Linaporras2> para fomentar los miembros oficales
<SergioMeneses> mejor dicho el hacklab enfocado en la reaprovacion
<Linaporras2> sip y pues promover eso x la lista
<Linaporras2> ohh sii
<andresmujica> TAREA10:  Reunion after hacklab del 26/05/12 para discutir reaproval del team
<andresmujica> TAREA11:  Comenzar a armar wiki de reaproval 2012 RESP: andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no yo digo q el hacklab sea eso
<andresmujica> TAREA10: resp todos
<SergioMeneses> porq hay q hacer wikis, buscar fotos
<SergioMeneses> videos
<SergioMeneses> demas
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: ahh hmm pero entonces no hariamos taller....
<SergioMeneses> es algo bien trabajado
<Linaporras2> sip
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o algo enfocado a eso
<Linaporras2> pero hariamos una charla e instalacion + afiliacion a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> no se me ocurre nada de momento
<andresmujica> Linaporras2: esa ya se dio....
<SergioMeneses> pero creo q nos rendiria mas si entonces nsotros nos enfocamos ese dia en sacar eso
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que jhosman nunca reporto
<Linaporras2> y pues sergio como vienes depsues de la charla gorda dice la importancia de la cuestion del reapproval.
<SergioMeneses> porq 5 personas trabajando una tarde en eso generan todo el proceso :D
<andresmujica> yo dicte una charla de porque ubuntu y porque ubuntu colombia y jhosman dicto la charla de como unirse al team e hizo el proceso
<Linaporras2> sii si si
<Linaporras2> ah pue spongala
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si tambien
<Linaporras2> pero toca hacerla ota exz
<Linaporras2> jejje
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<andresmujica> TAREA12:  Reporte sobre charla en hacklab de como unirse a la comunidad UCO.  RESP JHOSMAN
<Linaporras2> osae las veces que sean para aumentar miembros oficiales
<SergioMeneses> el reaproval es importante pero no tanto desde mi punto de vista
<SergioMeneses> sino lo q vendra despues
<Linaporras2> .o
<Linaporras2> q es q
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  un sismo creo yo
<Linaporras2> zzzzzz lina durme
<SergioMeneses> ya cumplio el concilio con un ciclo de aprovacion! entonces q viene despues
<andresmujica> porque la verdad nos toca renunciar a todos los actuales
<andresmujica> y entregarle a los nuevos
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, mañana a las 3am me despierto :S
<andresmujica> que hasta el momento yo veo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no se si renunciar o abrir votaciones o q
<andresmujica> Linaporras2:  jhosman y fernando giraldo de medellin
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no se
<Linaporras2> ashh nananana, cual renuncia ni que nada
<SergioMeneses> lo q si me di cuenta es q hay varios muchachos de los q fueron a la reunion del domingo q quieren participar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pues la verdad a mi me gustaria una renuncia total a ver que hacen...
<SergioMeneses> y pues eso es alentador
<Linaporras2> a mi me hacen el favor y el patron y el sensei se quedan ahi en primera fila
<Linaporras2> jejeje
<Linaporras2> y pues jose + daniel tmbn
<andresmujica> el patron es diferente al sensei ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si puede ser... pero como le digo no se algo se nos ocurrira
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Linaporras2> uds creen que se mandan solos jajaajaa
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, no
<Linaporras2> mm ahora is patron mujica, sensei meneses jajajajaj
<SergioMeneses> de hecho todas mis desiciones son sometidas a votacion
<Linaporras2> bueno pero ese tema en serio pa despues
<Linaporras2> luego lo piensa y eso
<Linaporras2> peri avancemos que nada que llegamos al nodo
<Linaporras2> y zzzzzzzzzzz
<SergioMeneses> pues yo solo queria dejarle esa inquietud a andresmujica
<Linaporras2> ps me tomo tu voto para votar que si te quedes jejeje
<Linaporras2> jaja ps siguienjte
<SergioMeneses> porq eso si me ha tenido dando vueltas en la cabeza
<Linaporras2> zzzzzz
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Linaporras2> ash consultalo con la almohada sensei no te vayas ...
<JoseGutierrez> es que no hay que centralizarse que U-co es el concilio mas bn hay que fomentarle a los miembros que u-co es una comunidad que depende de todos
<andresmujica> hablemos del nodo porque ese tema que toca sergio es largo y nos toca tomarlo desde temprano
<Linaporras2> y tengo razones de peso
<Linaporras2> siii
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: sip 100% de acuerdo
<Linaporras2> ya cambio de tema
<Linaporras2> bueno entonces como dije yo puse lo del nodo
<Linaporras2> ya ta comprado
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, +1 por eso pensaba en las votacion
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: pero no ve lo que ocurre... ejemplo hilo de twitter... pero en fin, les propongo que hablemos de ese tema en la prox reunion y pasemos al nodo
<Linaporras2> pero y el server y las no se que mas cosas que iban a donar ??
<SergioMeneses> algo con launchpad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si si nodo nodo
<SergioMeneses> para ir saliendo
 * SergioMeneses mira el reloj 
<andresmujica> TAREA13:  Prox reunion de concilio discutir a fondo tema de papel concilio, comunidad uco, miemb ros oficiales, proyectos, renovacion, administradores.  RESP TODOS
<andresmujica> NODO UCO Mesh
<andresmujica> Linaporras2:  la verdad no he pedido el server
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que iba a donar un pc viejito que tenia
<andresmujica> pero creo que no aguanta
<Linaporras2> ps no se mujica
<andresmujica> entonces es mejor un server de entrada bien barato
<Linaporras2> ppero eso es este domingo y espero que asi no dine nada al menos venga
<Linaporras2> jeje
<Linaporras2> xq de Uco solo estoy yo confirmada :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o0 un server
<andresmujica> hahah
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, =o
<Linaporras2> andresmujica quiere que mi recibo de luZ sea caro
<andresmujica> la verdad no creo que vaya, lo que pensaba es que cuando estuviera el servidor si llevarlo
<andresmujica> que de hecho podria ser el 26
<SergioMeneses> y porq no montar el nodo el 27?
<SergioMeneses> despues de la release party?
 * SergioMeneses thinks
<andresmujica> con SergioMeneses abordo
<andresmujica> seria muy chevere
<andresmujica> me suena mas eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0
<andresmujica> y para esa fecha si podria tener el server
 * SergioMeneses looks at himself
<Linaporras2> oh my god
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que inicialmente la idea es que jhosman lo administrara pero despues de la pregutna que hizo respecto al acceso remoto creo que no es buena idea
<Linaporras2> porque no dicen eso
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja
<Linaporras2> ps me parece importante hablarlo con diego forigua xq yta habiamso qeudado en eso y ya hicimos ele vento en facebook
<SergioMeneses> si esa fue clasica
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Linaporras2> a mi ese domingo no me sirve
<Linaporras2> yo viajo a girardot en la noche
<SergioMeneses> tiene vnc activo!... y dice: no solo teamviewer
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> uyy y no invita
<Linaporras2> es mas creo q ese hacklab me quedo ahio como maluco
 * SergioMeneses hides
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, andresmujica dejen miro mi calendario mañana y miramos otras fechas vale?
<Linaporras2> mmmm oks
<andresmujica> pero Linaporras2 lo del nodo es para este domingo ???
<Linaporras2> bueno entonces que la idea seria las dos cosas la misma fecha
<SergioMeneses> para que nos quede el horario bien a todos
<Linaporras2> pero sergio es urg y toca avisarle a fori
<Linaporras2> pes esta pra este domingo
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, llamarlo al cel no?
<Linaporras2> lo que sea
<andresmujica> porque igual hasta donde entiendo montar el nodo es una cosa.. mastil, ap, antena, etc...
<Linaporras2> para explicarle xq
<andresmujica> y montar el server es otra
<Linaporras2> xq los dos estabamos todos emocionados
<Linaporras2> ps sio
<Linaporras2> pero como es Ubuntu Mesh
<Linaporras2> jejjee
<Linaporras2> ps digo digo...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a mi me gustaria saber como se flashea y todo eso
<SergioMeneses> tirar cable lo hago aqui
<andresmujica> ahh claro
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a ver si para esas fechas ya tenemos apartamento en bogota :D
<andresmujica> Linaporras2:  y a que horas lo tienes programado ?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  se va a venir a vivir a bogota???
<Linaporras2> ps seria hacer un hacklab mas larog y meter una charlita de mesh
<Linaporras2> a als 10:00am
<Linaporras2> de 10-:00 a 12
<Linaporras2> rapidito
<andresmujica> ahh que eficiencia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no... mi tia va a comprar apto alla para cuando vallamos de vacaciones o vueltas o desparche
<Linaporras2> :o
<Linaporras2> fiestas en casa de sergio ... proximamente jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pues mi hermano en junio se va a hacer unas practicas de la carrera a la nacional y pues tambien por eso
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, o0
<Linaporras2> ash bueno porfa focus
<Linaporras2> q zzzzzz
<Linaporras2> porfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<andresmujica> focus.
<Linaporras2> moachos queridos
<Linaporras2> enton
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, dice focus y es la q habla de fiestas
<andresmujica> entonces Linaporras2 que hacemos con el nodo...
<Linaporras2> en que quedamos
<andresmujica> porque conociendo a forigua
<Linaporras2> ps eso pregunto
<Linaporras2> ps yo pienso igual
<andresmujica> comienza a joder la vida que da miedo
<Linaporras2> quedamos com mal no hacerlo
<Linaporras2> propuesta
<Linaporras2> Sergio mira su agenda asi bien bien extra bien
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, pues preguntarle si se puede mover la fecha! si pone mucho problema entonces montenlo esta semana
<Linaporras2> y cuadra para ver si puede el domingo 19
<SergioMeneses> igual eso no me parece trascendente
<Linaporras2> mmmm
<Linaporras2> ash ps si no es trascendente ps de una
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras2, se
<SergioMeneses> no hay rollo
<Linaporras2> se monta este weekend
<SergioMeneses> porq q tal el forigua se delique
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<Linaporras2> jajajja ash si y ps con mesh no peleas noooooooooo
 * SergioMeneses recuerda a forigua :D
<Linaporras2> jzjajjjajaja
<Linaporras2> listo entonces si andres puede viene y si no ps no
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, que mas hay?
<Linaporras2> representare a ubuntu como es jejeje
<andresmujica> vale
<andresmujica> yo no creo que pueda ir la verdad, un domingo para mi es complejito por actividades familiares
<Linaporras2> yo no puedo sino domingos
<andresmujica> lo del dominio pero eso puede ser la prox semana
<Linaporras2> entonces en definitiva es este
 * SergioMeneses pensaba mover las reuniones para el domingo
<Linaporras2> no lo muevo xq despues no puedo cuadrar eso
<Linaporras2> siguiente tema
<andresmujica> ok pero no te pongas brava Linaporras2
<Linaporras2> jajja
<Linaporras2> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<Linaporras2> es que me abandonas
 * SergioMeneses que paso con el meeting bot - andresmujica 
<Linaporras2> ya lo veia venir
<Linaporras2> mmmm
<Linaporras2> ush
<Linaporras2> bueno en serio siguiente
<Linaporras2> que miren que zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Linaporras2> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Linaporras2> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<andresmujica> el siguiente tema es dominio pero eso dejemoslo para la proxima
<Linaporras2> ok
<andresmujica> lina mandame una invitacion de calendario por gmail
<Linaporras2> y ps lo de sergio ya toco lo del approval
<Linaporras2> mmm mañana
<andresmujica> con tu direccion y mapa y todo
<Linaporras2> ahorita lina off
<Linaporras2> jejej
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresmujica> a ver que se hace
<Linaporras2> ahhh para el nodo
<Linaporras2> ok
<Linaporras2> mañana
<andresmujica> para que no diga
<Linaporras2> jajajjajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lleva a Samuel!
<Linaporras2> igual se les tendrá fotos jejej
<andresmujica> ahora tengo dos
<Linaporras2> ohh siiii ehhh
<andresmujica> a samuel
<Linaporras2> jejejje
<andresmujica> y a argos
<Linaporras2> argos?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, =O
<Linaporras2> foto foto foto
<SergioMeneses> en serio
<andresmujica> un labrador chocolate
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> aaa no a mi el labrador nunca me ha gustado
<Linaporras2> :o
<SergioMeneses> pura raza de comercial
<Linaporras2> a mi si
<Linaporras2> foto fot foto
<andresmujica> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150279908375279.355899.658335278&type=3
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no conocio mi boxer?
<andresmujica> esta foto me encanta
<andresmujica> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150279908435279&set=a.10150279908375279.355899.658335278&type=3&theater
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: nooppp
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero ya tiene edad
<SergioMeneses> osea tiene la barbilla blanca
<andresmujica> sipi
<andresmujica> tiene como 12 años
<andresmujica> y es un retierno
<Linaporras2> :o
<andresmujica> bueno chicos
<andresmujica> cerramos la sesion de hoy
<andresmujica> con Linaporras2 de mal genio
<Linaporras2> ok
<Linaporras2> jajaj no con zzzzzzzzzzz
<Linaporras2> y ps abandonada x mujica
<Linaporras2> jajajjaaj
<Linaporras2> bueno moachos buenas noches
<Linaporras2> Y que viva Ubuntu XD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299_19378144098_543414098_582876_494_n.jpg
<SergioMeneses> con mi sobrino
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> es niña
<andresmujica> esas son lindas
<andresmujica> muy tiernas
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> chaos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jaja
<SergioMeneses> ok
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: SergioMeneses ubuntulog chao
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos
<andresmujica> buenas noches
<andresmujica> oki
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el bot
<JoseGutierrez> buenos dias a todos
<SergioMeneses> booooooooot
 * SergioMeneses runs
<andresmujica> TAREA 14  Montar BOT de reuniones RESP andresmujica
<andresmujica> bye
<JoseGutierrez> bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-20
<isayuron> hello
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-04-21
<MichaelCol> hola sergio
<MichaelCol> Hola amigos UBUNTEROS
<MichaelCol> Cuándo es el próxime evento aqui en Cali ?
<bryamvaron> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-04-21
<ms2d4> hi, ubunteros
